# Acer 1916wab monitor: 'input not supported'



## windinthetrees (Aug 12, 2007)

I just bought an Acer 1916wab 19" widescreen monitor and after windows starts I get a message saying 'input not supported'. I also noticed a sticker on the monitor stand saying 'for Windows Vista'. I am running Windows XP professional 2002 version. Will this monitor work with my computer? :4-dontkno How do I get it to work?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I'll bet your monitor is like mine and screams at you if your settings are anything but 1280*1024 @ 60 Hz. 

so get a hold of CRT/other display device, set resolution and refresh rates as i said, then try.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF :wave:

What video card do you have? It might not be able to produce a correct signal. Please post back with links to the monitor and the video card/onboard video.


----------



## windinthetrees (Aug 12, 2007)

I decided to take the monitor back as I wasn't running Windows Vista. I got another monitor, a Westinghouse 19" which I had trouble getting to work too, but after getting nowhere in safe mode (still getting input not supported messages), tried running VGA mode and got it to work. I don't know what any of this means but as long as it keeps working. Thanx


----------

